# 4/0-4/0-2/0 splicing advice...



## rtalich (Jan 20, 2008)

Can anyone help me out here? I need to splice together a 200amp power cable, 4/0-4/0-2/0 aluminum. Any recommendations? Cable is currently buried.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm no electrician, but....Strip and Hold both 4-0 conductors while standing in a tank of water barefoot...

Pretty sure that's how MD does it


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Your supply house has kits for that. Basicly a crimp sleeve connector with a piece of heavy heat shrink for each conductor. It may require you to buy an MD6 to crimp it, if you don't already own one.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

TimelessQuality said:


> I'm no electrician, but....Strip and Hold both 4-0 conductors while standing in a tank of water barefoot...
> 
> Pretty sure that's how MD does it


LOL!

I do it the same way except I balance a watermelon on my head too..


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

You can get underground splice kits that size at any of your big box stores. You can also get them with an allen head set screw so you don't need a crimper.


----------



## zesone (Jul 19, 2007)

In my neck of the woods, you have to get the POCO to sign off on any buried splice. 

The last one I did was with burndy barrel crimps and double heat shrink.
They dont allow Polaris blocks or splice blocks held together with set srews.


----------



## DBack Elec (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like temporary power. Take Marc's advice.


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

Installed hundreds over the years, never had one fail. Maybe you should hire hire someone a little stronger that can tighten them for you:laughing:


----------

